# anyone here ever build a standalone reverb unit?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a kit, or building a fender reverb unit from parts


anyone here ever done that?

any advice, or circuit recommendations?

thanks!!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

bolero said:


> I'm thinking of getting a kit, or building a fender reverb unit from parts
> 
> 
> anyone here ever done that?
> ...


Built all kinds! It's not that big a deal.

I assume you've gotten a schematic from http://www.schematicheaven.com

A lot of manufacturers copied the idea when Fender first brought their unit to market. Basically you've got a stripped down SE amp like with a Champ - a single triode feeding an output tube like a 6V6. This drives the tank. You then need a triode stage to recover the lost gain and another stage to act as a mixer. You can add dwell, tone or whatever controls as a bonus.

How you do it is not at all critical. I've built them with 6K6's, 6V6's, 6W6"s and 6AQ5's. Who cares as long as you get a watt or so to drive the tank? As for those guys who claim better tone from different tubes, how the hell can anybody tell after the signal has passed down all those springs??!!

So this can be a great junkbox project! I favour the Fender basic design simply because the extra controls really add a LOT! Especially for jazz guys. They like to dial back the dwell control, which affects how hard you drive the springs. With just a soft amount of drive and only a bit of wet reverb dialed in you get a brightening to the guitar tone but you're not necessarily even aware it's because of reverb. Dick Dale fans of course will dime all the controls!:smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are into kits, Weber has a few: https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits.htm


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, thx for the links! 

I have a few single 6V6 chassis lying around, figured it'd be a fun project, and I'd learn a bit about circuits


cheers


----------

